# [AutoIt] Dateien zur Laufzeit per Variablen inkludieren?



## Seppi123 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann man zur Laufzeit mehrere Dateien per Variablen includieren?


Also was ich meine:


```
#include <Normaledatei.au3>
#include <$variablemitdateinamen>
```


----------



## tombe (18. Dezember 2012)

So wie es hier beschrieben steht, darf es keine Variable sein sondern es muss ein Dateiname (und eventuell Pfad) als String angegeben werden.

Eventuell kannst du aber eine oder mehrere Variablen zum Steuern der include-Anweisung nehmen. So nach dem Motto:


```
If $variable1 = 1 Then
    #include <datei1>
ElseIf $variable1 = 2 Then
    #include <datei1>
    #include <datei2>
End If
```


----------



## Seppi123 (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort , allerdings wollte ich damit ein kleineres Pluginsystem machen, das nur eine bestimmte Datei, die der Benutzer auswählt aus dem Plugin Ordner auswählt (wobei alles für's Programm xx.au3 sind, denn es sind keine Plugins von mir sondern vom User  ) Aber dann versuche ich es anderes ...


----------

